# Schwinn DX - updated pics



## Terry66 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thought I would post a few updated pics of the DX after I cleaned it up. I still need a seat, but I had this yellowish Persons in the garage. I re-covered it and put it on for the time being. The bike is a nice clean rider. Can't wait to get her out this spring. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics. I just noticed that I need to remove the kickstand and buff it up a little.


----------



## MR D (Feb 3, 2012)

WOW! Just look at that bike!

The wheels are near perfect. The paint still looks new. The fenders are straight and no bumps or dings in plain sight! That's a great bike my friend...a great example of a survivor.

What I do with my kick stands is wire wheel them, then hit them with some steel wool. Then I shoot some clear coat to keep them looking new. I do this with the stand ON the bike.


----------



## Scott Ritchie (Feb 3, 2012)

*dx*

looks great


----------



## REC (Feb 3, 2012)

That is just plain SPIFFY!

Nice looking bike. Gotta love them "DX"s

REC


----------



## snickle (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks bad ass! Where are the before pics? what year is that?


----------



## Terry66 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am not 100% sure on the year...the serial number is BXXXXX and it is postwar, so I am guessing a '46. Problem is that supposedly S2 wheels weren't used till '48. So either it is a '46 and someone swapped the wheels or it is a '48 pre-fire as the post-fire numbers begin with "D" I think. The crank isn't dated, but has markings that I have seen on a few other confirmed 46s. 

Here is the only “before” pic I have. It wasn’t bad at all. There are a couple of dings in the rear fender right below the seat. Also the top tube paint is worn through in a couple spots in front of the seat. Also the paint is a little faded, but I actually like that toned, faded look of the red paint. It was mostly just caked on grease/grime and surface rust on the crank, chainring, stem. I mean you couldn’t even see the rear hub shell. The rear hub wasn't very smooth and needed work. I just took the bike apart, cleaned all the grime, rebuilt the rear hub, soaked all the bearings, cleaned up rust, trued the wheels, re-greased everything and reassembled. I swapped out the grips to oval scripts and then added the seat. Found it on CL about a month ago for $350. Spent about 30 minutes hangin out and talking to the guy (who was really nice). We ended up settling on $225. In the last month, I have lucked into two really nice Schwinns at really nice prices.


----------



## robertc (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm a big DX fan. This is one sweet bike.


----------



## layflat78 (Feb 4, 2012)

beautiful bike!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 4, 2012)

*hello*

nice  bike   i have   a  24 inch  just like it  chucksoldbikes  cpcsps@yahoo.com i need to   clean  mine  up  like  u  did   what  did  u  use  to  clean it up that  good  and  what kind of  wax i use megiures  wax


----------



## Terry66 (Feb 4, 2012)

On most of the chrome, I used WD40 and .000 steel wool. There wasn't a lot of rust to begin with, so it cleaned up really well. On the hubs, I used a spray parts/brake cleaner from the parts store. I used some generic brand that was buy one/get one free. The rear hub was the worst. I mean you couldn't see where the rear spokes attached to the hub there was so much grease/dirt caked on. I ended up spraying it with Gunk brand gel cleaner and letting it soak. About an hour later, I went at it with a brass and a hard plastic brush.....I sprayed some of the carb cleaner in a bowl and used that to soak the bearings and other small parts inside the hub. Then took a toothbrush to them. regreased with Park Tools grease....added motor oil to the brake disks and put it all back together.

On the paint, I used regular soap and a kitchen sponge with a slightly rough surface. Nothing too abrasive. Not like steel wool or anything...Just be careful around the decals and take it slow. Then I used Turtle Wax rubbing compound....only cause it was on sale!


----------

